# Anyone use LED-8091M50 for a large scale retrofit?



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Those look like garbage. Pass.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This?









Light Efficient Design LED-8091M50 Wall Pack Light, 5000K, 320W


Light Efficient Design LED-8091M50 320W LED light. Rated voltage of 120-277VAC with a luminosity of 44610Lm and color temperature of 5000K. UL approved.



www.productsforautomation.com


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm, a "distributor" flogging his lighting ...


----------



## Jimiknickers (9 mo ago)

MH Electric: yes, that's the one.
emtnut: I appreciate your cynicism, but yes, I am presenting this request legitmately - no affiliation.


----------



## Jimiknickers (9 mo ago)

joe-nwt said:


> Those look like garbage. Pass.


Hi Joe-nwt - if you have any hands-on experience using these on a previous install, I'd be happy to hear about it. I personally like to use complete fixture retrofits from established manufacturers wherever possible, but these are a fraction of the cost of 1000W HID fixture replacements and the end user sought out a solution like this specifically. I'm merely trying to oblige.

One more point, too, to emtnut: If I was in fact the manufacturer, why would I need to solicit this information from a forum like this? I'd have access to thousands of data points and customer stories based on historical sales data. That's what I'm trying to flesh out. 😕


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Jimiknickers said:


> but these are a fraction of the cost of 1000W HID fixture replacements and the end user sought out a solution like this specifically. I'm merely trying to oblige.


I try to avoid end users like that. Sorry no experience with them and likely never will have.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If the end user wants to drive ... let them drive. Just tell them you have no first hand knowledge of them.

I don't click on links like that, but generally fraction of the cost = Cheap asian junk.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

One look at that cooling fan on the driver was enough. A year from now when it craps out and there are no replacements, then what?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

How long has this manufacturer been in business? How long has this retro fixture been around?

So many of those early retrofits were absolute garbage and didn’t last more than a year or two. By that time the company has already closed up.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I’m with Joe on this. Unless I just had to have them or they were what the customer supplied, I would pass on them.

And they’re half the price…….I can smell them breaking down 6 months later.


----------



## Jimiknickers (9 mo ago)

MHElectric said:


> How long has this manufacturer been in business? How long has this retro fixture been around?
> 
> So many of those early retrofits were absolute garbage and didn’t last more than a year or two. By that time the company has already closed up.


They've been in business well over a decade. Not sure about that product specifically. I do have a few singular installs out there, each over a year old, that are performing admirably. But no large scales installs to speak of yet.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

That large wattage led board will produce a lot of heat. I didn't see any cooling fans or fins on the board so after the cheap driver fan that would be my second concern. One of the problems with any product like this is that the LED's may be "rated " for 50,000 or 100,000 hours but in reality the heat issues will take them out long before that. If you have large enough wall packs to dissipate the heat try these - (Light Efficient Design - LED-8089M345D-G4, LED Retrofit - HID Replacement, , Bulbs, Lamps, Ballasts - Platt Electric Supply). I've had good success with them (so far) and ran tests to see if they overheated the fixture and they didn't. Any time you get into something like a 300 - 350 watt LED board you need to spend serious thought and engineering to dissipating the heat.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

you get what you pay for

i never buy the cheapest or the most expensive


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> you get what you pay for
> 
> i never buy the cheapest or the most expensive


Solid advice


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MHElectric said:


> Solid advice


an additional point of view on that would be that if it is the most expensive , you may be getting less than your money's worth out of it


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost Retired said:


> an additional point of view on that would be that if it is the most expensive , you may be getting less than your money's worth out of it


The only thing I’ll say about that is occasionally I will buy the most expensive thing if it’s something that I know has un-rivaled quality and I need that thing to never ever EVER break down.

Honestly, most of my life I’ve been a complete cheap skate and there’s too many stories of how it turned around and bit me in the butt. My wife and kids remind me all the time of some of the rediculous stunts I’ve pulled to save a dollar. I bought green meat that was on sale a few times and got the worst case of diarrhea ever!

Now days, I try to shot for the middle of the road between quality and price.


----------

